# 2004 Nissan Pulsar LS



## carmenzhj (Apr 13, 2011)

Help!!!!

I have bought a brand new car in 2004 and this two weeks it has shown the airbag light flashing whenever I drive the car. I took it to the car dealer to have a look, they said it cost me $2000 to fix it. Does anyone know if there any other way can be done to fix that airbag light? HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!
:waving::waving::waving::waving::waving: 

Best regards

Carmen


----------

